# To move from Ireland to Dubai?????



## Siobhan. (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi all,

I imagine that all of my questions have been posted here at some point before but your thoughts would be appreciated! 

I'm Irish, living (in Ireland) with my boyfriend who is a quantity surveyor. Unfortunately job security for construction professionals is diminishing here by the day, so we've started talking about moving to Dubai, we've heard there's plenty of opportunities out there for someone with his skills and experience (10yrs +). On the other hand, we've heard a few things about living in Dubai that are a bit concerning.....

As far as I'm aware it's illegal to cohabit in Dubai but it seems that couples do it anyway....what have other people's experiences been like?

How have other Irish/European women found the transition to life in Dubai? 

My own employment background is quite mixed - I started out in the retail and services industries after leaving school, did a few evening courses over the years and now work in HR/training admin - my highest education level is University Certificate. Is this likely to make it harder for me to 1) gain entry to Dubai and 2) to find employment in Dubai?

I'd really appreciate any insight or advice that anyone can share!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome....


Everyone shares here, guys, girls, friends, boyfriend / girlfriend, just be discrete about it and its fine. it also depends were you live as well, certain areas would be hard for you to do that.

You shouldn't really have a problem getting a job even if you don't have a degree ( I don't have one  )
even though not many companies are employing at the moment, but you will have no trouble getting into the country or visa e.t.c, as alot of people have lost there jobs here, and Im sure a lot have degrees, normally companies anywhere in the world take degree holders over non's ?? but you have to try!

Thanks, anymore info you need feel free to ask.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Siobhan. said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I imagine that all of my questions have been posted here at some point before but your thoughts would be appreciated!
> 
> ...


 
Hi Siobhan, welcome to the forum.

QS opportunities are diminishing here in Dubai also. Maz25 is a QS and she can testify to this. Lots of projects are being put on hold as the economy slows. There may be some opportunity in Senior Management, but to be honest, coming here right now would be a risk, especially if it meant leaving a secure job in Europe.

It is illegal to cohabit, although lots of people do anyway. However, it only takes a neighbour dispute to have the cops come round and you will find yourself deported and job lost. 

If opportunities are available in Dubai in HR, your Degree will help, although you should realise that there are a lot of graduates from the Indian Subcontinent who are willing to work for a lot less money that Europeans/Americans and at the moment, they are being looked at favourably as costs are cut...

I'll leave it to the ladies of the forum to share their experiences, but from what I have seen, there doesn't seem to be a problem in transitions as long as you are sensitive to local custom and rules.


----------



## Siobhan. (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the replies and the insight guys.

I meant to mention also - I've been thinking about doing a TEFL (Teaching English as a Foreign Language) course before making the move - I know this qualification travels well to some parts of the world. Has anyone heard whether it's well recognised in Dubai or whether it's likely to broaden my job oppportunities out there? Thanks again!

Siobhán


----------



## Siobhan. (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi there,

Do any of the ladies on the forum have any insight to offer on this topic?!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Siobhan. said:


> Thanks for the replies and the insight guys.
> 
> I meant to mention also - I've been thinking about doing a TEFL (Teaching English as a Foreign Language) course before making the move - I know this qualification travels well to some parts of the world. Has anyone heard whether it's well recognised in Dubai or whether it's likely to broaden my job oppportunities out there? Thanks again!
> 
> Siobhán


TEFL is used here and I can speak for friends of mine who work here that they get paid VERY poorly here - that is teachers in general with a degree and years of experience. 

Your quality of life would not be great and a lot of the TEFL work is done in the evening so you could be working til 2100 at night during the week, possibly later.

If you have a job sit tight. people are being made redundant (see recent forum posts) in QS, RE, Marketting, Construction. Teachers are paid poorly, Retail/hospitality work is done by people mostly from the Phillipines and IT/Labour work is done by people mostly from the Indian sub-continent

The credit crunch is here and thus salaries are not going to be as high as they once were. Rent is still high (although may drop in the NY) and finally a lot of interenational companies are on hiring freezes and so are governed by the global decisions their head offices are making.

The new year MAY be better...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Siobhan. said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Do any of the ladies on the forum have any insight to offer on this topic?!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I cannot give you career advice as I'm in a totally different industry to yours. However, I can give advice on Western women living and working in Dubai....

I found I was treated with respect at all times. I never felt I was a 2nd class citizen in business either. I met with Muslim clients and held back initially to see how I would be treated. I was always warmly welcomed with a handshake and my opinions were taken seriously.

As for personal safety, I would say from my own experiences of travelling the world that Dubai was THE safest place I've known. I could travel at any time of the day or night and never encountered any problems. My initial gripe was being stared at by mainly Asian men but once I knew this was normal, I found it quite amusing. However, the Asian men in Doha, Qatar were worse than the Asian men in Dubai and I found this quite intimidating!!

As for dress codes, obviously you wouldn't dress as you would for a night out in a Western disco but saying that, I've seen women scantily clad in bars etc in Dubai. I dressed as I would in Europe and never experienced any suggestive behaviour/offensive comments. I would recommend you research the country and try to get an idea of the local sensitivites.

I hope the above helps.


----------



## kered (Oct 12, 2008)

hi 

i moved here from Ireland last month, and so far it's a great place to be. As a women i've found no problems, infact one of the perks comes that ladies don't need to queue [banks, hospitals] which was great [although i felt sorry for the men that i skipped ahead of!] in regards to clothing, yeah you need to be a bit more discreet, no short short skirts etc, but then that wasn't my style, so thats fine with me! i have friends here who live with their boyfriends and no problems.

To be honest the hardest thing for me was the driving, 'wrong' side of the road for me and automatic cars. plus the drivers are crazy. 


i'm having a great time so far, it's warmer than ireland [by a mile!] and its great to wake up each morning to the sun instead of waking up to rain and howling wind!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well Andtshiv's missus is an Irish bird.....

So I reckon you'll be cool as a cucumber here....


----------

